# Poll: Xennials Span



## Preciselyd (Mar 18, 2018)

What Generation Span do you agree or identify with for Xennials? 

Votes will be kept Private. 

Views should be respected in the comment area. Just like Demographers, Authors and Sites have different views of Start and End for a Generation it is okay for each person to have different views & acknowledgements of Generation span for Xennials.


----------



## keepthefaith.faith (Mar 26, 2018)

:jedi-lightsaber: Star wars effect


----------



## Blazkovitz (Mar 16, 2014)

1985 would be the end year, as for the beginning: I don't know enough people born in the 1970s. My friend born in 1975 is seemingly pure Gen X, so I've voted 1977.


----------



## Judson Joist (Oct 25, 2013)

1977-1983. It's based on Star Wars.

Half-Life fans should like this name: *"Generation Xen"*


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

It can also be interpreted through tech conversion from "analogue" to "digital" based so I'm going to go with 75-85 because those born in 75 were old enough to start enjoying music on CD's as well as Walkmen, went from cassettes to CD's to laser discs to DVD's to computers, to laptops, to mp3 players, were ok with learning the internet, got the first jobs in those careers, made the innovations, then were the first to populate FB, Twitter, Youtube etc but interestingly most of the Xennials I know stopped at "Snapchat" which is the social media line being draw for Xennials - which makes sense because I went as far as Facebook and then I turned back because anything after that has a generation gap for me.

I'm currently not on any social media anymore personally. I just use Messenger to stay in touch with my parents - and at this stage in my life I have little interest in adopting newer tech unless it's really revolutionary and changes my entire life. I will probably get VR at some point, but as far as everything else is concerned, I'm pretty ok with life as it is. I may get some smart devices, but they're not a need as my life is built around mostly analogue homes and not smart homes. 

Generation Z will be the first to have fully realized smart homes.




RoseTylerFan said:


> 1985 would be the end year, as for the beginning: I don't know enough people born in the 1970s. My friend born in 1975 is seemingly pure Gen X, so I've voted 1977.


My elder siblings are 75 and 76 and I cannot relate to them. They're totally Gen X too. So yeah ... 77 makes most sense to me as well.


----------



## 408610 (Oct 3, 2016)

1977-1983 with 1977-1981 leaning towards X and 1982-83 leaning towards Y.


----------



## CaboBayCaptain1297 (Mar 19, 2016)

1977-1983.


----------

